# 45 day strains POST PLEASE



## Relentless999 (Jun 7, 2009)

Ill have a veg and flower setup soon.. looking to veg for 45 and flower for 45.. 
I know it might not be exactly 45, but you get the point..
I have heard the following are good 45 day strains, please post more, and opinions..  
Looking for max potency and max yield, emplasis on the yield, but has to be pretty dank!

Double Gum
Super Skunk


I have two seeds I got for free that are supposed to be 45-50 day strains, dinafem cali hash plant and dinafem blue hash, both are femenized.


----------



## blancolighter (Jun 7, 2009)

Mango, Mikado, Top 44


----------



## ozman (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey Relentless,IM thinking of getting one of them 2 strains.You going to do a grow journal on them ?I have some super skunks in veg @ the moment,I too was looking for a 45-50 day strain,I chose super skunnk because of alleged yield,according to sensi anyways lol.
But the cali hash looks good to me,Im leaning to the cali hash plant.
Anyways good luck on your choice.


----------



## nvthis (Jun 7, 2009)

Sooo... Whatcha gonna do with all yer strong, high yeilding 45 day old buds?

Anyway, I have seen quite a few out there in the seed banks and open auctions. Best if ya just go look for yourself.

I only have one at the moment. My green crack mom. 45 days is too short, IMO.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 7, 2009)

im trying to order white label's double gum and super skunk but attitudes website is weird..


----------

